# Connecter un NAS directement sur iMac



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

J'aimerai connecter le NAS Thecus directement sur mon iMac. Ceci afin d'accélérer des sauvegardes de gros fichiers. Est-ce possible avec un câble ethernet ?



_PS-Actuellement je l'utilise en Ethernet avec des CPL 200. Mais c'est beaucoup trop lent._


----------



## malcbo (10 Mars 2010)

Oui, pas de souci pour le brancher directement avec un câble ethernet


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Et comment sera-t-il reconnu sur l'iMac ? Avec un logiciel de FTP ou une autre application ?


----------



## Alycastre (10 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Et comment sera-t-il reconnu sur l'iMac ? Avec un logiciel de FTP ou une autre application ?


Il sera reconnu comme un DD externe.
C'est bien pratique, car plus rapide que du wifi, surtout lors de sauvegardes lourdes, style première sauvegarde Time Machine.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Rien à faire !!  Après connexion dur le mac , le NAS n'apparaît pas.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Mars 2010)

Je ne connais pas ces modèles (précisions bienvenues)  en particulier mais, dans la mesure où il s'agit d'une connexion Ethernet, il faut que les machines se reconnaissent. En temps normal, c'est ce que fait le routeur (on peut supposer que c'est ta "box" ou assimilé qui en tient lieu) en attribuant des adresses (éventuellement) et en organisant le trafic sur le réseau. Si tu fais un branchement direct, il te faut paramétrer tes appareils pour qu'ils se voient et se parlent. Comment t'y es-tu pris ?

Pour le reste, même en raccordement direct, n'espère pas de miracle : avec une connexion Ethernet, ça va rester lent, même si ce l'est un peu moins...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

J'ai tout simplement connecté le NAS sur le mac par ethernet. Je suis allé dans les Prefs Sys : rubrique réseau . Le routeur a attribué une adresse IP au NAS ! Quand j'ai modifié l'adresse IP en manuel , un message d'avertissement m'a indiqué que l'adresse IP que je viens d'attribuer est déjà sur le réseau. En fait , le Thecus a une IP fixe : 192.168.1.100 , mais elle n'apparaît pas dans l'onglet réseau du mac (prefs sys)


----------



## Aliboron (11 Mars 2010)

Curieux que tu voies l'adresse IP du NAS dans le panneau de préférences "Réseau" du Mac. A quel niveau ?

Est-ce que tu peux te connecter au NAS par un navigateur (en tapant son adresse IP) ? Est-ce que ton NAS vient avec un logiciel de configuration (c'est généralement le cas) ? Si oui, l'as-tu lancé ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Je vais voir s'il y a un utilitaire livré avec. J'ai toujours géré le NAS via une interface web depuis que je l'ai.

Je fais ça demain matin et je laisse un message .

Merci !


----------



## psykopat (11 Mars 2010)

J'ai un NAS d'une autre marque, sur le mien j'ai possibilité via l'interface web du NAS d'activer le partage via afp.
Du coup il apparait dans le finder et il suffit de faire un montage réseau pour rendre le NAS dispo sur mon imac.
Regarde dans les paramètre de partage pour voir quel protocole de partage est disponible (SMB, NFS, AFP).
Si tu n'as pas AFP tu peux sns doute utiliser SMB.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> Je vais voir s'il y a un utilitaire livré avec. J'ai toujours géré le NAS via une interface web depuis que je l'ai.



Le CD livré avec est un logiciel de sécurité pour Windows. Rien d'autre pour le mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h06 ----------




psykopat a dit:


> J'ai un NAS d'une autre marque, sur le mien j'ai possibilité via l'interface web du NAS d'activer le partage via afp.



L'afp est bien activé. Est-ce qu'il faut un câble ethernet droit ou croisé pour relier le NAS directement au mac ? La documentation n'en parle pas !!


----------



## malcbo (12 Mars 2010)

N'existe-t'il pas un soft de détection du NAS (je sais que chez Qnap et Zyxel, les NAS sont livrés avec pour facilement "découvrir" le NAS sous Mac OS X ou sous Windows)?
Apparemment le Setup Wizard devrait te permettre de le découvrir.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Apparemment non ! Je vais aller sur le site du constructeur au cas où.......


----------



## joinman (12 Mars 2010)

Perso, voici ce que j'ai fait :
Petit switch au giga connecté derrière ma box favorite.
NAS et MAC connecté en giga derrière ce switch.

Et après ....

Près de 160Mbps de transfert... 

L'avantage de la solution est que la box attribue automatiquement une adresse IP au NAS (qui par défaut est en DHCP).

Autrement si tu n'a pas de sw mais que tu veux quand même être en direct, tu connectes ton NAS à ta box, tu désactives le DHPC et tu en mets une en statique (par ex 172.16.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0). Ensuite tu fixes aussi une autre IP à nos MAC en statique dans le même subnet (172.16.0.2 255.255.255.0).
Tu connectes et normalement du devrais le voir apparaître. Tu pourras même faire des pings ou autres avant de le connecter en direct (toujours en passant par ta box)

PS : n'oublie pas de reconfigurer ton NAS et ton MAC en DHCP après 
PS2 : pour ton câble, moi je dirais croisé ! (comme pour connecter deux PC - pardon deux MAC !- entre eux)

++


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

La box  n'est pas à côté de mon mac. Donc j'en suis toujours au même point.


----------



## joinman (12 Mars 2010)

Je vois pas le rapport.
Tu connectes le NAS à ta box et ton MAC en WIFI ????
Il faut juste une connexion IP entre ton MAC et ton NAS. Mais tu dois l'avoir déjà non


----------



## psykopat (12 Mars 2010)

pabotonpc a dit:


> L'afp est bien activé. Est-ce qu'il faut un câble ethernet droit ou croisé pour relier le NAS directement au mac ? La documentation n'en parle pas !!



Si tu les relis directement il te faut un cable croisé
sinon un cable droit

mais je sais pas qu'elle config faire pour que les 2 se reconnaissent

au départ j'avais relié mon NAS à ma box en filaire et je me connectais avec mon portable en wifi. pour les cas où j'avais besoin de débit je connectais mon portable à un cable ethernet branché sur ma box
depuis que j'ai un imac, j'ai mis un switch gigabite auquel sont reliés directement le NAS et l'imac et qui est branché sur ma box en filaire


----------



## zazthemac (13 Mars 2010)

Si effectivement ton mac est relié à la box en airport et ton Nas en ethernet, il faut créer deux réseaux distincts en affectant deux plages d'adresses IP.
ex 10.0.0.... pour le wifi et
192.168.0.... pour l'ethernet 
car le wifi doit, à mon avis, prendre le pas sur l'ethernet (ordre des services dans les paramêtres réseaux.)
j'ai eu le même souci avec mon Nas : en réglant l'ordre des services soit j'avais l'internet soit j'avais le Nas.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Je vois pas le rapport.
> Tu connectes le NAS à ta box et ton MAC en WIFI ????
> Il faut juste une connexion IP entre ton MAC et ton NAS. Mais tu dois l'avoir déjà non



Oui . Le problème ne vient pas de la connexion via le réseau ,qui fonctionne bien mais trop lentement, mais de la connexion directe du Mac au NAS.


----------



## joinman (13 Mars 2010)

Jusque là j'ai pigé 

Pour que la connexion directe entre ton NAS et ton MAC fonctionne, c'est bien ce que je t'ai indiqué.........
Dans ta connexion actuelle (MAC en WIFI et NAS en Cuivre), change l'IP de ton MAC et de ton NAS, mets les dans le même subnet et après tu les relies en direct 

Pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que le MAC et le NAS puisse se voir et se parler. Pour cela il leur faut deux IP DANS LE MEME RESEAU et avec un masque IDENTIQUE.

Autrement si tu veux pas t'embêter avec tout ça, tu peux connecter ton MAC à ton NAS en direct, activer le partage internet (tu indiques que tu partages la connexion WIFI), et tout ce qui sera connecté au MAC par le port Ethernet, se verra normalement attribuer une IP par le MAC. Et c'est tout. Petit Schéma


______subnet 1_____________subnet 2
____192.168.0.0/24________172.16.0.0/24
_______par ex________________par ex 
Box <=========> MAC <=============> NAS
_______WIFI ______joue le _____Cuivre Giga
______________role de routeur

Pour le paramétrage du subnet 2, je pense que le MAC va prendre l'IP (donc le réseau) configurée sur le port cuivre et va attribuer une nouvelle au NAS. C'est pour cela que je pense que tu dois fixer une IP fixe sur ton port cuivre avant. Mais à vérifier.

Tu vois tu as plusieurs solutions...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

Je m'y mets aujourd'hui . Merci


----------



## zazthemac (13 Mars 2010)

joinman a dit:


> Jusque là j'ai pigé
> 
> Pour que la connexion directe entre ton NAS et ton MAC fonctionne, c'est bien ce que je t'ai indiqué.........
> Dans ta connexion actuelle (MAC en WIFI et NAS en Cuivre), change l'IP de ton MAC et de ton NAS, mets les dans le même subnet et après tu les relies en direct
> ...



C'est donc ce que je disais...
Le souci de passer par le partage de connexion internet est que le NAS sans le vouloir va devenir accessible par le net. Si c'est désire pourquoi pas.
Le simple fait de créer deux réseaux distincts entre l'ethernet et l'airport suffit. le partage de connexion internet ne fait que laisser une porte ouverte supplémentaire.


----------



## joinman (15 Mars 2010)

zazthemac a dit:


> C'est donc ce que je disais...
> Le simple fait de créer deux réseaux distincts entre l'ethernet et l'airport suffit. le partage de connexion internet ne fait que laisser une porte ouverte supplémentaire.



Tout à fait !
Pas besoin donc qu'il active le partage Internet. Par contre dans ce cas, il devra configurer à la mano l'IP côté NAS. A lui de voir....


----------

